# Forum About Russia Politics  Есть мнение, что на форуме слишком много политики и это отвлекает от целей форума

## Lampada

Кто согласен или не согласен?
Я думаю, что политика не сильно мешала бы языковому форуму, если б дискуссии по возможности велись на русском языке и иногда уходили бы в вопросы и ответы о разных политических терминах или понятиях. 
 Даже было бы лучше, наверное, чтобы посты писались на двух языках (по желанию), если пишущий знает два языка или учит русский.
Добавлю голосование на всякий случай.

----------


## DrBaldhead

I'd consider it quite fine that the political part of the forum would remain in its current state. Meanwhile, I admit that this requires much more moderation work than in other parts.
On the other side, it's not easy to refrain from such topics, because the modern world is at such a state. Here, in the place where foreign cultures collide, it's only natural for uneasy questions to be risen.
The rule about trying to use both languages in posts sounds quite fun to me, but can be a significant problem for some people. However it could still be useful to bar the way for the trolls who only aim to engage in a flame war rather than master the language, thus allowing only those with the desire to learn to engage in political debates. 
Я предпочитаю считать вполне неплохим текущее состояние политической ветки данного форума. Тем временем, я признаю, что это требует значительно больших усилий в плане модерации, чем в других случаях. С другой стороны, отказаться от подобных тем нелегко, ввиду того, что таков современный мир. Здесь, в месте встречи разных культур, вполне естественно появление непростых вопросов.
Правило по поводу использования в постах обоих языков мне нравится, но может быть серьезной проблемой для некоторых. Однако от него может быть польза в плане преграждения пути троллям, которым больше интересно флеймить, нежели заниматься языком, тем самым позволяя лишь тем, кто желает учиться, вступать в политические дебаты.

----------


## Ramil

I'm quite content as long as politics remains a place for discussions not a stand where one can announce his political views or delusions and another one can make a holy war upon the heretic.  
Personally, I think that politics actually attracts people to this forum. They start here and then spread their interests elsewhere. Besides, it IS a separate subforum. It is not required even to look in here if you don't like it.

----------


## eisenherz

i m fine with it, i think it should stay; 
our lifes are affected by politics one way or other, hence we should be able to debate it; 
and as Dr Baldhead above points out it does help with language too (I for one try to follow (read and understand) arguments in russian to improve my language comprehension skills).
obviously it would be desirable if commentators could keep with common courtesy and refrain from getting involved in personal attacks; however better some degree of over-the-top debate than none (or a restricted one) at all

----------


## it-ogo

We have a branch for politics and as soon as it is concentrated there, there is no need to regulate it. Moderators are welcome to keep an eye on obvious flood, wipe and bots, the rest is better to leave to users.

----------


## alexsms

Как насчет политических заявлений в подписях ? See some of the above. 
Эти подписи появляются в чисто языковых ветках.

----------


## BappaBa

+1 к Рамилю

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как насчет политических заявлений в подписях ? See some of the above. 
> Эти подписи появляются в чисто языковых ветках.

 Поддерживаю. Думаю, политические заявления из подписей надо убрать, а раздел "Политика" оставить в настоящем виде.  
Люди, которых политика не интересует, просто не станут туда заглядывать, и вряд ли это помешает им учиться. А для любопытных это лишний стимул подучить язык, чтобы ознакомиться со статьями в русскоязычных СМИ.

----------


## Hanna

I am fascinated by the politics of the whole Russian speaking area, and this is the best place online for understanding it. 
It distracts from studying Russian though. I originally came on only for language reasons and lately I've been visiting mainly for the Political section. I think I need to stop writing so much in that section.

----------


## Suobig

Может быть, нам просто стоит начать говорить в разделе "Политика" по-русски?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Было выражено пожелание не коверкать на форуме фамилии президентов, то бишь президентов любых стран. То есть, не нужно в постах употреблять разные оскобительные клички.  Давайте последуем этому правильному предложению.  
Ещё мне хочется поделиться высказыванием одного из наших студентов:  "if the site could somehow project a more positive view of Russian society. If I were a typical student learning Russian and read this site I would be scared  :: ". 
 Мне не совсем пока понятно, почему получилось такое восприятие. Может быть, это из-за воспалённых политических перепалок, которые на английском всем легко понимать?  Наверное, было бы лучше, чтобы мы в Политике таки перешли по возможности на русский.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Может быть, нам просто стоит начать говорить в разделе "Политика" по-русски?

 Я согласен. Вы носители "портите" нас с Ханной, Деборски, и т.д. когда всё время пишете по-английски. К тому же мне самому очень нужна практика в писании русского, больше чем в чтении. (Тут имею ввиду и грамматичное устройство предложений и печатание "вслепую" на кириллице.) 
Начинающим, которые хотят обсуждать российскую политику с "настоящими русскими" *на английском* (потому что их русский язык "ещё не на нужном уровне") конечно можно обращаться к суб-форум "Изучаем английский". 
Мне было очень долго печать вышие предложение, из-за того что я щас на компютере в библиотеке, без русских наклеек на клавиатуре, как у меня дома!!!  smileySweating.gif 
PS. Strangely, there does not seem to be a "смайлик в поту" in MR's local collection of emoticons, even though I personally sweat like a dog when writing in Russian, especially if I'm not at my home computer...

----------


## Ramil

> Я согласен. Вы носители "портите" нас с Ханной, Деборски , и т. д.  и другими пользователями _(при перечислении людей следует избегать использования "и так далее". Запятая перед "и" в перечислении, в отличие от английского, никогда не ставится)_, _(а здесь запятая нужна)_ когда всё время пишете по-английски. К тому же, мне самому очень нужна практика в письменном русском, _(запятая не нужна)_ больше, _(а здесь нужна  )_чем в чтении. (Тут я имею ввиду и грамматическое устройство предложений, и печатание "вслепую" на кириллице.) 
> Начинающим, которые хотят обсуждать российскую политику с "настоящими русскими" *на английском* (потому что их русский язык "ещё не на нужном уровне"), конечно, можно обращаться к использовать суб-форум "Изучаем английский".  Мне было очень долго печать вышие предложение Я очень долго печатал текст выше / этот текст, из-за того что я щассейчас_ (не следует употреблять неграмотное "щас", даже если некоторые русскоязычные это делают)_ в библиотеке за компьютером, на клавиатуре которого нет русских наклеек как у меня дома!!!

 smileySweating.gif 
Кстати, это тема! Может быть, сделать 2 разные ветки -- одну, где нужно говорить только по-русски, вторую -- где только по-английски?

----------


## vikk

> smileySweating.gif 
> Кстати, это тема! Может быть, сделать 2 разные ветки -- одну, где нужно говорить только по-русски, вторую -- где только по-английски?

 Я, пожалуй, не соглашусь. Мне, например,  еще довольно сложно понимать длинные изречения на английском языке, особенно на политические темы. Уходит много времени, чтобы в них разобраться  ::  
Именно поэтому использование двух языков упрощает эту задачу. :: 
Однако, все понимают, что сколько людей, столько и мнений! 
Да и цели у людей разные! 
Ramil: "не следует употреблять неграмотное "щас", даже если некоторые русскоязычные это делают "
Улыбнуло  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Я, пожалуй, не соглашусь. Мне, например,  еще довольно сложно понимать длинные изречения на английском языке, особенно на политические темы. Уходит много времени, чтобы в них разобраться

 Именно этим мы здесь и занимаемся  ::

----------


## vikk

> Именно этим мы здесь и занимаемся

 Вот и я подключился. ::

----------


## 14Russian

The mod wants to censor certain people and allow certain others to post whatever they wish without retribution.   That's fine.  Posters will eventually seek another site for language learning and political discussion.

----------


## Medved

I guess savoring the details of the Russian politics is the least the learners of Russian are supposed to be striving for.

----------


## Medved

*Throbert*  

> even though I personally sweat like a dog when writing in Russian

 Dogs don't sweat. They simply don't have sweat glands in their skin.
Their sweat glands are all concentrated on the surface of the tongue, that's why a dog opens its muzzle and sticks out the tongue when it's hot or it's been running a lot.
Tongue is a dog's chiller  ::  http://www.avsim.su/forum/uploads/mo...1353055972.jpg 
Собаки не потеют. У них просто нет потовых желёз в коже.
Все их потовые железы сосредоточены на поверхности языка, именно поэтому собака открывает рот и вываливает язык наружу в жару или когда много бегала.
Язык у собак - это "охладитель". (_Не знаю, как правильно написать по-русски_).
С помощью языка собака охлаждает своё тело.

----------


## RedFox

> Язык у собак - это "охладитель". (_Не знаю, как правильно написать по-русски_).

 Радиатор.))

----------


## Ramil

Теплообменник. (a heatsink).

----------


## Paul G.

> *Throbert*
> Dogs don't sweat. They simply don't have sweat glands in their skin.
> Собаки не потеют. У них просто нет потовых желёз в коже.

 That's complete bullshit. I don't even know where have you got this idea from? Of course, dogs sweat.
Once again: cats don't sweat, but dogs sweat (not like humans, though).

----------


## Medved

heat-exchanger, yeah. 
Paul, thank you for enlightening this issue to me  ::

----------


## Lampada

Paul G. забанен за неприкрытый антисемитизм, также за часто выражаемое им неуважение к форуму и к модератору.  
Если он сломает форум, чем неоднократно грозился, то до починки форума можно встречаться на https://www.facebook.com/masterrussian

----------


## RedFox

> Paul G. забанен за неприкрытый антисемитизм, также за часто выражаемое им неуважение к форуму и к модератору.

 Кто там из присутствующих дней 5 назад говорил, что Лампада за мнения еще никого не банила? Ну, собстна...

----------


## RedFox

> Кто-то (не помню кто) на меня нападал за то, что я не сохраняю беспристрастность.   Конечно, могу напомнить, что я абсолютно против любой агрессии, с любой стороны.  Как вроде бы ты этого не знаешь.

 За всё хорошее против всего плохого. *  ( * ) Критерии хорошего формирует правительство США.

----------


## Ramil

> Кто там из присутствующих дней 5 назад говорил, что Лампада за мнения еще никого не банила? Ну, собстна...

 `Всё в этой жизни когда-то случается в первый раз.

----------


## RedFox

> `Всё в этой жизни когда-то случается в первый раз.

 Продолжаем наблюдения.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... Так, что не подначивай, сначала с Лампадой разберись.

 Остань от Ит-ого.  Он меня забросал ПМ с просьбой разбанить Пола.  Можно подумать, что Пол перестанет несносную пургу в Политике нести и людей ни за что оскорблять.

----------


## Crocodile

> Остань от Ит-ого.

 Слушаюсь и повинуюсь!  ::  
Ит-ого, ЧТД.  ::  
И не надо нам тут, Ит-ого, "народного модератора" разводить. Эти кащенитские речёвки здесь уже никого не удивят. Борьба с сепаратистами будет проводиться в штатном режиме.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Остань от Ит-ого.  Он меня забросал ПМ с просьбой разбанить Пола.  Можно подумать, что Пол перестанет несносную пургу в Политике нести и людей ни за что оскорблять.

 Лампада, а правда, ну его посты иногда были "на грани", так сказать, но прямых оскорблений я за ним не замечал. Конечно, если ты оперативно не затирала.
И, уж если разбираться, то прошу показать проявления антисемитизма - т. е. формального повода бана.

----------


## Ramil

> <КО>Поэтому одни евреи могут поддерживать одну сторону в конфликте, а другие - другую. Не вижу противоречий.</КО>
> Так, что, с моей точки зрения, супер-крутой наезд Пауля провалился в никуда, но его уже нет на форуме, чтобы разделить с нами эту радость.

 Впал я тут в спиритический транс.
И привиделся мне Павел, пламенем объятый. И прострал он длань и перст указующий на меня, и говорит замогильным голосом:  

> Вот гражданин Израиля (и Украины) Коломойский, спонсировавший нацистов майдана: http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjpTri6CMAATIl3.jpg
> Его признал евреем сам Израиль, раз выдал гражданство. Вопросы есть, что он еврей? 
> P.S. Можешь ему привет передать, от меня. Напиши, что я форум читаю и привет передаю.

 Вот так бывает. Очнулся я, пришел в себя, и сюда.

----------


## Lampada

> Крок, не нуди. Лампада мне одно время жаловалась, что сил не хватает и надо подстраховывать.

 Да, это было после того, как Алексей погиб (Царство ему небесное!) и Леонид Иванович, ничего на зная, взялся за администрацию. Он всех подряд спаммеров впускал в форум, до 50 в день.  Я ничего не понимала, это было ужасно.  Это, может быль, неделю длилось, потом Леонид Иванович разобрался, что к чему.  А Ито-го я зауважала, когда увидела, что только он один помогал Алексею на masterrussian.com в вопросах и ответах.  Алексей меня просил, но я боялась ответственности, что если отвечу неправильно, никто не поправит.  На .сом не так, как здесь.

----------


## Lampada

> Продолжаем наблюдения.

 Это как  в театре?  Нет, в корриде! Мне нарисовалась картинка:  вы все зрители на трибунах, Paul - матадор, я - бык, нет рогатая корова.  Мы двое на арене, Paul размахивает еврейством, как красным плащом, восторженные зрители за него болеют, подзадоривают, а он дразнит, дразнит корову, и стараясь её убить, втыкает в неё разные колкости...  
Да, веселится здесь в политике народ...

----------


## RedFox

> Это как  в театре?  Нет, в корриде! Мне нарисовалась картинка:  вы все зрители на трибунах, Paul - матадор, я - бык, нет рогатая корова.  Мы двое на арене, Paul размахивает еврейством, как красным плащом, восторженные зрители за него болеют, подзадоривают, а он дразнит, дразнит корову, и стараясь её убить, втыкает в неё разные колкости...  
> Да, веселится здесь в политике народ...

 Восстанет ли из праха великомученник Павел? Падёт ли MR под гневом древних богов? Только здесь и только у нас невероятнейшее реалити-шоу, 24 часа в сутки бросающее всё новые и новые вызовы нашим героям! Оставайтесь с нами!

----------


## Lampada

> Восстанет ли из праха великомученник Павел? Падёт ли MR под гневом древних богов? Только здесь и только у нас невероятнейшее реалити-шоу, 24 часа в сутки бросающее всё новые и новые вызовы нашим героям! Оставайтесь с нами!

 Павел может вернуться при условии, что мы закрываем все острые политические темы до лучших времён. 
 Там посовещайтесь между собой.

----------


## diogen_

> Павел может вернуться при условии, что мы закрываем все острые политические темы до лучших времён. 
>  Там посовещайтесь между собой.

 Нет, политику надо оставить как есть и без цензуры. Но необходимо обеспечить прозрачность системы банов и ввести их (баны) в правовое поле форума. Например, если кто-то не сдержался, перешел на личности и написал что-то оскорбительное про члена форума  типа “Вася Пупкин - фашист (дурак, тролль, жид, масон, некрофил и т.п.)”,- автоматически  и вне зависимости от прошлых заслуг, пола и возраста получи бан на неделю. А сроки банов должны зависть не от настроения модераторов, а быть четко прописаны в Правилах форума и обусловлены лишь тяжестью прегрешений и их повторяемостью.  Пожизненные баны должны полагаться только для  законченных рецидивистов за деяния, повлекшие за собой тяжкие душевные повреждения. Иначе мы окунемся в пучину правового беспредела и анархии, а форуму будет грозить вымирание.
---
Весна!! Лампада торжествует,
Забанив всех и вся подряд,
А активисты негодуют
И шлют пакеты ДОС атак. 
И нету в мире больше счастья,
Куда ни глянь – везде запрет,
И лишь админ нам в дни ненастья
Как Данко шлет свободы свет!!  ::

----------


## RedFox

> Там посовещайтесь между собой.

 Где там? Кто с кем?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Нет, политику надо оставить как есть и без цензуры. Но необходимо обеспечить прозрачность системы банов и ввести их (баны) в правовое поле форума. Например, если кто-то не сдержался, перешел на личности и написал что-то оскорбительное про члена форума  типа “Вася Пупкин - фашист (дурак, тролль, жид, масон, некрофил и т.п.)”,- автоматически  и вне зависимости от прошлых заслуг, пола и возраста получи бан на неделю. А сроки банов должны зависть не от настроения модераторов, а быть четко прописаны в Правилах форума и обусловлены лишь тяжестью прегрешений и их повторяемостью.  Пожизненные баны должны полагаться только для  законченных рецидивистов за деяния, повлекшие за собой тяжкие душевные повреждения. Иначе мы окунемся в пучину правового беспредела и анархии, а форуму будет грозить вымирание.
> ---
> Весна!! Лампада торжествует,
> Забанив всех и вся подряд,
> А активисты негодуют
> И шлют пакеты ДОС атак. 
> И нету в мире больше счастья,
> Куда ни глянь – везде запрет,
> И лишь админ нам в дни ненастья
> Как Данко шлет свободы свет!!

 Звучит хорошо, но при нынешних политических событиях всё на так однозначто.  С переходом на личности и так всё ясно, а с оскоблениями и унижениями, направленными на какую-то страну, религию, группу людей, как поступать?  Задеваются за живое патриотические чувства людей и это подчас обиднее, чем переход на личность.    "_Американцы тупые", "майданутые", "оккупанты",_ _"они все фашисты", "геи такие-перетакие" и т.д., и т.п._ 
Одно дело, когда американцы себя обличают, евреи над собой смеются, геи себя пародируют, украинцы делают про себя смешные шоу (что-то 95?), а совсем другое... сами понимаете.  
И всё это обострилось сейчас у нас в Политике до невыносимости.  
Я думаю, что лучше как прежде нам делать упор на главном:  русском языке и других языках, по желанию.
По крайней мере, пока.  Должна же кризисная эмоциональная ситуация разрешиться в конце концов.

----------


## Lampada

> Где там? Кто с кем?

 А отдельный чат у вас для чего?

----------


## RedFox

> Нет, политику надо оставить как есть и без цензуры. Но необходимо обеспечить прозрачность системы банов и ввести их (баны) в правовое поле форума. Например, если кто-то не сдержался, перешел на личности и написал что-то оскорбительное про члена форума  типа “Вася Пупкин - фашист (дурак, тролль, жид, масон, некрофил и т.п.)”,- автоматически  и вне зависимости от прошлых заслуг, пола и возраста получи бан на неделю. А сроки банов должны зависть не от настроения модераторов, а быть четко прописаны в Правилах форума и обусловлены лишь тяжестью прегрешений и их повторяемостью.  Пожизненные баны должны полагаться только для  законченных рецидивистов за деяния, повлекшие за собой тяжкие душевные повреждения. Иначе мы окунемся в пучину правового беспредела и анархии, а форуму будет грозить вымирание.

 Щас шовинизм выскажу.  :: 
Любое сообщество, управляемое русскими, и не занятое творческим трудом, превращается в тоталитарную секту — в СССР в миниатюре, с тем же самым классовым разделением.
Ибо таков архитеп русского человека.

----------


## RedFox

> А отдельный чат у вас для чего?

 У нас?  ::

----------


## RedFox

Если же серьёзно — как насчёт доступа в раздел Политика через членство в группе?
Тогда можно будет не банить пользователя, а просто исключить из группы.

----------


## Lampada

> У нас?

 Ну не знаю, может, ты не заметил.  У Рамиля адрес его чата в его подписи.  И ты, и он того же хотите.

----------


## RedFox

> Ну не знаю, может, ты не заметил.  У Рамиля адрес его чата в его подписи. И ты, и он того же хотите.

 Осспади, вот мне совсем делать нечего кроме как подписи читать и по чатам сидеть)) 
Печалька, что затишье в тематических разделах, кстати...
И на ЛФ сейчас тоже в основном политика и флуд, языки никому не интересны стали...

----------


## Lampada

> Если же серьёзно — как насчёт доступа в раздел Политика через членство в группе?
> Тогда можно будет не банить пользователя, а просто исключить из группы.

 Ну послушай, Политика создавалась для помощи студентам с политическими терминами, помочь понимать газеты и узнавать политическую обстановку в русскоговорящих странах.  Не для нас - вести политические битвы с душевными ранениями.

----------


## diogen_

> Звучит хорошо, но при нынешних политических событиях всё на так однозначто.  С переходом на личности и так всё ясно, а с оскоблениями и унижениями, направленными на какую-то страну, религию, группу людей, как поступать?  Задеваются за живое патриотические чувства людей и это подчас обиднее, чем переход на личность.    "_Американцы тупые", "майданутые", "оккупанты",_ _"они все фашисты", "геи такие-перетакие" и т.д., и т.п._ 
> Одно дело, когда американцы себя обличают, евреи над собой смеются, геи себя пародируют, украинцы делают про себя смешные шоу (что-то 95?), а совсем другое... сами понимаете.  
> И всё это обострилось сейчас у нас в Политике до невыносимости.  
> Я думаю, что лучше как прежде нам делать упор на главном:  русском языке и других языках, по желанию.
> По крайней мере, пока.  Должна же кризисная эмоциональная ситуация разрешиться в конце концов.

 Мое мнение - если возобладали эмоции и кто-то перешел на ложные генерализации типа *все* русские (американцы, евреи) -сволочи и т.п, вместо обсуждения темы - бан на один день, пока голова не остынет. Два бана в неделю - отдыхай месяц. Главное - не тяжесть, а неотвратимость наказания. А потемкинские деревни (запрет на обсуждение острых тем) до добра не доведут.

----------


## Lampada

> Осспади, вот мне совсем делать нечего кроме как подписи читать и по чатам сидеть)) 
> Печалька, что затишье в тематических разделах, кстати...
> И на ЛФ сейчас тоже в основном политика и флуд, языки никому не интересны стали...

 Ну что делать?  Может, мы распугали людей.  Мне самой в Политику стало страшно заглядывать.  
Придёт народ.  Особенно, если холодная война начнётся. 
 Американские и другие военные опять начнут русский учить. :: 
У нас был парень, пошёл в армию, чтобы русский подучить, а его там в военной академии заставили пашту учить. 
 ЛФ - что такое?

----------


## Lampada

> Мое мнение - если возобладали эмоции и кто-то перешел на ложные генерализации типа *все* русские (американцы, евреи) -сволочи и т.п, вместо обсуждения темы - бан на один день, пока голова не остынет. Два бана в неделю - отдыхай месяц. Главное - не тяжесть, а неотвратимость наказания. А потемкинские деревни (запрет на обсуждение острых тем) до добра не доведут.

 Можно попробовать, но у некоторых сейчас каждый пост такой, эмоции на пределе.
Особенно трудно иметь конфликты со "стариками МР", им всегда позволялось больше, чем новичкам.
Что, я Рамиля или Ит-ого буду банить?  Их тоже иногда сейчас заносит.

----------


## RedFox

> Ну послушай, Политика создавалась для помощи студентам с политическими терминами, помочь понимать газеты и узнавать политическую обстановку в русскоговорящих странах.  Не для нас - вести политические битвы с душевными ранениями.

 Ну я вижу два варианта. (Которые к любому посещаемому ресурсу применимы, не только к MR)
1. Разрешить любые политические споры, но проводить их модерирование по отдельному набору правил.
2. Запретить совсем и выкашивать любые сообщения, затрагивающие актуальные политические темы.
Любые другие, по моему мнению, просто не работают. 
Ты пишешь про третий вариант. В принципе, это наверное правильно. Не знаю, насколько реально поддерживать такой порядок, но звучит разумно. Но — как организовать модерирование технически? Мне кажется, здесь тоже можно использовать разделение прав доступа. По умолчанию все пользователи имеют полный доступ в Политику, а в случае "политических битв с душевными ранениями" отдельным пользователям можно доступ на постинг сообщений в этом разделе закрывать.

----------


## RedFox

> ЛФ - что такое?

 Лингвофорум - Главная страница

----------


## diogen_

> Можно попробовать, но у некоторых сейчас каждый пост такой, эмоции на пределе.
> Особенно трудно иметь конфликты со "стариками МР", им всегда позволялось больше, чем новичкам.
> Что, я Рамиля или Ит-ого буду банить?  Их тоже иногда сейчас заносит.

 А что случится если вы кого-нибудь на день забаните. Ровным счетом ничего, главное объясните в примечании к посту за что и на какой срок. Будете воспитывать в людях emotional intelligence, может даже  вам спасибо скажут  :: . На день не страшно ошибиться, а вот "пожизненно"  - это совсем другой вопрос. Может в этот день у человека тестостерон с кортизолом в коре головного мозга плохо смешались, а вы сразу казнить. :Confused:

----------


## Lampada

> Ну я вижу два варианта. (Которые к любому посещаемому ресурсу применимы, не только к MR)
> 1. Разрешить любые политические споры, но проводить их модерирование по отдельному набору правил.
> 2. Запретить совсем и выкашивать любые сообщения, затрагивающие актуальные политические темы.
> Любые другие, по моему мнению, просто не работают. 
> Ты пишешь про третий вариант. В принципе, это наверное правильно. Не знаю, насколько реально поддерживать такой порядок, но звучит разумно. Но — как организовать модерирование технически? Мне кажется, здесь тоже можно использовать разделение прав доступа. По умолчанию все пользователи имеют полный доступ в Политику, а в случае "политических битв с душевными ранениями" отдельным пользователям можно доступ на постинг сообщений в этом разделе закрывать.

 В общем, это всё для Мастерадмина решать.  В Мастерrussian не было закрытия доступа кому-то в отдельные разделы.  Не знаю, может, это и возможно.  
Но мне твой второй вариант нравится, о нём и шла речь.  Если Павел возвращается, ничего актуального в политике не будет обсуждаться. К сожалению, не верю, что с ним форум и чат будут свободны от злобных обзываний или обидных намёков, таких как _идиот, людоед, гнида._

----------


## Lampada

> А что случится если вы кого-нибудь на день забаните. Ровным счетом ничего, главное объясните в примечании к посту за что и на какой срок. Будете воспитывать в людях emotional intelligence, может даже  вам спасибо скажут . На день не страшно ошибиться, а вот "пожизненно"  - это совсем другой вопрос. Может в этот день у человека тестостерон с кортизолом в коре головного мозга плохо смешались, а вы сразу казнить.

 Ты, может, не в курсе дела.  Павел получил несколько предупреждений, и в ЛС, и в форуме, и в чате .  Ты его последные посты в Политике читал?  Специально не вытираю. Кстати, троллизм чистой воды.

----------


## diogen_

> Ты, может, не в курсе дела.  Павел получил несколько предупреждений, и в ЛС, и в форуме, и в чате .  Ты его последные посты в Политике читал?  Специально не вытираю. Кстати, троллизм чистой воды.

 Все не читал, но в общих чертах представляю о чем и как он пишет. Думаю, что  это - от безнаказанности. Раз написал - прошло, значит и всегда пройдет.
Но чтобы совсем без трений, таких форумов не бывает. Всегда кого-то куда-то заносит. Это жизнь!! Не забывайте, что социальный "фон" в России и США  различны. Многое из того, что "хорошо" в Америке, "плохо"  в России!

----------


## Lampada

Из переписки с Masteradmin от сегодня: _"... если, несмотря на предупреждения, Пол нарушает правила форума, то надо периодически банить его на некоторое время с указанием причины, а некорректные посты убирать. ... "   
"... Политику на форуме все-таки надо минимизировать, ведь он не задумывался в качестве политической площадки...."  "... Если уж какую-то информацию и размещать, то с предварительной оценкой ее через призму полезности для изучения языка."_
________________________________________ 
Я не согласна насчёт Павла, но с Админом пререкаться не буду.  Павел будет разбанен через 5 дней от сейчас.  Буду удалять все его нападки и всё то, что подпадает под определение троллизма.  Удалённые места и посты буду сохранять в Ворде и отправлять Админу. 
Политику не знаю, как минимизировать, подержим пока, как есть. (Она вроде бы уже сама благополучно минимизировалась). Советы на будущее принимаются. Думаю, что хорошо бы постить туда либо на русском, либо на двух языках, но это, конечно, по желанию.

----------


## Crocodile

> Это как  в театре?  Нет, в корриде! Мне нарисовалась картинка:  вы все зрители на трибунах, Paul - матадор, я - бык, нет рогатая корова.  Мы двое на арене, Paul размахивает еврейством, как красным плащом, восторженные зрители за него болеют, подзадоривают, а он дразнит, дразнит корову, и стараясь её убить, втыкает в неё разные колкости...  
> Да, веселится здесь в политике народ...

 Думаю, что не сильно погрешу против правды если скажу, что тебя, Лампада, мы все любим и ценим. Думаю, что красный плащ Пауля здесь вообще никого не впечатлил. Да, он пытался тебя задеть и задел, но ни у кого здесь, думаю, он этим одобрения не вызвал. Так что всё пучком.  ::   Другое дело, что модерировать политический форум - это, пожалуй, не твоё, ну ты и сама с этим, наверное согласишься.

----------


## Lampada

> Думаю, что не сильно погрешу против правды если скажу, что тебя, Лампада, мы все любим и ценим. Думаю, что красный плащ Пауля здесь вообще никого не впечатлил. Да, он пытался тебя задеть и задел, но ни у кого здесь, думаю, он этим одобрения не вызвал. Так что всё пучком.   Другое дело, что модерировать политический форум - это, пожалуй, не твоё, ну ты и сама с этим, наверное согласишься.

 Не гонюсь я за ничьей виртуальной любовью, ещё чего не хватало.  А форум наш, между прочим, предполагался быть по большей части самомодерируемым. Взрослые здесь все. 
Модерирование, может быть, вообще не моё, просто так неожиданно для меня случилось.

----------


## RedFox

С одной стороны, понятно, почему Лампада разбанивать Павла не хочет. (Вполне возможно, я бы тоже на её месте не захотел.) С другой стороны, решение админа разумное — просто так в лоб перманентный бан выдавать не гоже. Я думаю, это правильно решение. Выдать пермобан еще всегда успеется.

----------


## Lampada

Paul G.  забанен на три дня.

----------


## RedFox

> Я удаляю Paul G.'s signature. Если эта подпись будет подвешена обратно, Paul G. будет забанен на три для. 
> Вот его подпись:

 А в подписи всё это было целиком или в виде ссылки?

----------


## Lampada

> А в подписи всё это было целиком или в виде ссылки?

 В виде ссылки.  А какая разница?

----------


## RedFox

> В виде ссылки.  А какая разница?

 Я предположил, что текстом, и подумал: "Ну нифига себе. Наглость — второе счастье."  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Я предположил, что текстом, и подумал: "Ну нифига себе. Наглость — второе счастье."

 А то.

----------


## Basil77

Я предлагаю ничего не менять, но жёстко банить хамов. Я согласен, что грубиянам не место на форуме. У нас как-никак сегодня  в моде *Вежливость™*

----------

